# Zugriff auf FTP Verzeichniss



## dadom110 (13. Dezember 2006)

Guten Tag,

ich versuche gerade mit Java ein FTP Verzeichnis aus zu lesen... das heisst ich würde das Verzeichnis welches auf dem FTP Server liegt gerne nach bestimmten Dateien durchsuchen (und im späteren Verlauf welche speichern)

Wie kann ich mir den VerzeichnisInhalt auf einem FTP listen lassen?

liebe Grüße
Dom


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (13. Dezember 2006)

Moin!
Hast du schon mal nach entsprechenden FTP APIs geschaut?
Ich nutze häufiger edtjFTP http://www.enterprisedt.com/products/edtftpj/documentation.html.
Mal ein kleines Beispiel, wie man alle direkten Unterverzeichnisse des Home- Verzeichnis auflistet:

```
FTPClient client = new FTPClient();
            client.setRemoteHost("ftpserver.de");
            client.setRemotePort(21);
            client.connect();
            client.login(username,password);
            String[] dirs = client.dir();
            for(String s : dirs){
                System.out.println(s+"+");
            }
```

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## Thomas Darimont (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

schau mal hier:
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/net/
http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/net/api/org/apache/commons/net/ftp/FTPClient.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## dadom110 (18. Dezember 2006)

HuHu...

hab es mal mit dem Beispiel im oberen Beitrag versucht. Das herrunter laden des Files funktioniert ohne Probleme. Beim "hochschieben" eines Files hab ich ein Problem, mit folgendem Kommando schiebe ich eine Datei hoch:


```
client.put(
                           datei.getAbsolutePath().toString(),
                           datei.getName(),
                           true
);
```

Das SystemOut passt auch:

"client.put(C:\Meins\lokal\NEU.sav,NEU.sav,true)"

FTP Client (zur Zeit noch ein lokaler) meldet das alles in Ordnung ist:


```
18.12.2006/13:35:36 User: xxx IP: 127.0.0.1 eingeloggt.
18.12.2006/13:35:36 User: xxx IP: 127.0.0.1 lädt C:\Meins\sg\xx.sav vom Server
18.12.2006/13:35:49 User: xxx IP: 127.0.0.1 schrieb C:\Meins\sg\NEU.sav auf Server
18.12.2006/13:35:49 ! User: xxx IP: 127.0.0.1 getrennt
```

Die Datei erscheint aber nich im FTP Ordner...  Liegt das nun am Programm, am FTP Server? Oder hab ich gerade ein Brett vor dem Kopf  ?

liebe grüße
Dom


----------

